# Where should I go?



## wannabecoder (May 12, 2013)

I am at a "Fork in the Road" on what to do next for a new career/job.  I have over 15+ years of medical insurance claims, customer service, utilization review experience. I have an RHIT and just got my CPC in December.  I have more commercial than medicare experience, however I am a quick learner.  

I like to say I know the back end vs the front end, meaning I have'nt done any formal front end coding but due to the clinical editting review/discovery when providers offices call , I can usually tell if something isn't billed correctly.  

So with this experience I dont know what or where to go.  I was thinking I could be an office manager/biller.  However I think I'm more of an auditor. I have alot of overall experience on all kinds of services because I see all kinds of medical claims from PCP/specialists to facility charges. 

I have an interest in maybe doing Anesthesia/Pain Mgmt billing services too. 

I'm kinda feeling that I'm at a beginning coder level but really I'm a bit beyond that too.

So any thoughts out there of what or where to go from here?  I'm in the Portland, Oregon area. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## maddismom (May 13, 2013)

Apply for everything and I think you will find your home.  You have outstanding skills and they will take you everywhere.  Believe in what you know and can do!


----------



## crittersitter (May 13, 2013)

Think about what you like doing.  Also, think about how important money is to you.  I had years and years of billing experience, then a couple years of teaching billing and coding then sat for my CPC now I am a remote ED coder.  That is where the money is.  However, I truly miss billing and I must say remote coding is very hard work. You have to bust your backside to meet production requirements and there is no interaction with others whatsover unless you count email.  So give it some thought, I could see you going into coding then becoming an auditor....


----------

